# 2wd vs 4wd Tractors



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

For the sake of argument let's say an older 2wd 30 to 40 hp Ford or Massey vs a used 4wd 20-25 hp Kubota or Yanmar (which seem to be in about the same price range). Which would you pick, and why/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Unless it has a front end loader. I'd go with the bigger 2WD.

The small tractors NEED 4WD because the small tires will dig in and with a front end loader you have so much weight on the front you need traction there.

Older tractors are much heavier/horsepower, and will therefore lift heavier implements.

Also get a *diesel* for the power and fuel economy


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I much, much, much prefer the 4WD. I have a 4WD tractor. Once in a while it will get switched to 2WD and it is not nearly as powerful or useful as when it is in 4WD.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd buy the older one's, mainly because our tractor budget was near zero. In fact, that what I finally did buy, a 67 Ford 4500. Granted, it is a backhoe, but the hoe can be removed and I have a powerul tractor and 3000# loader.

Old tractors can be rock-solid, but the can also be a money pit, if your are not a DIY and can address rusted gas tanks, carburator problems, cracked hydraulic hoses, etc. Not huge problems, but you'll have to find (and pay) someone else to fix these type of issues, if you can't fix them youself. some parts are very difficult to find.

Nobody is giving away old tractors, so you will still pay a "pretty penny" for one.

Modern tractor have more features are probably more fuel efficient and have more time between repairs (usually). You may have to pay the dealer to repair them (if you cannot do it yourself), but there is usually good parts availaibilty and repair expertise.

Nobody is giving away newer tractors either and they don't really depreciate much in value, so in some cases you may pay pretty close for a used tractor, to what a new one is.

Old and newer tractors hold their value very well.

There are millions of 2wd tractors out there that do just fine. 4wd is better in some cases, but you have additional purchase expense and maybe higher repair/maintenance costs.

Don't buy either without a loader, IMO.

It's up to you and your wallet. I'd probably buy a newer model, if I could afford it (not that I would even consider giving up my 4500 "beast"  ). 

Tractors are really an investment any more, anyway. Buy one right, take care of it, use it for years and maybe sell it for more than you paid for it. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Neither one, here. Both are overpriced compared to older 50-70 hp 2wd tractors.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they should make it against the law to sell a tractor thats not 4x4 and come with a front endloader.

it all depends what type of chores you are doing.snow removal....compact 4x4 with laoder and a hydro transmission will run circles around a 2wd that is double the h.p.

my 30h.p. 4x4 with laoder is my number one tool on my homestead...but i dont bale hay and such.i do plowing,tilling,lots of road up keep( a mile),woods work skidding logs and firewood.,moving materials like mulch,etc. etc.

but i live in steep area so 4x4 really helps out....


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Matthew, I have had both, an older John Deere 2WD with out loader and no power steering. Went with a 31HP re-manufactured Yanmar 4x4 with front end loader.

There is no way that I would go back to 2WD and no power steering. I found a dealer between you and me out from Charlotte that deals in Yanmar tractors. He is a stand up guy. If you need information pm me and I will send it to you.

When you get a front end loader, you will wonder how you lived with out it.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A lot depends upon what you are going to do with the tractor and the condition of the ground you are working on. If you have level or gently rolling land and you are going to cultivate/mow with the machine, the 2wd tractor will work fine. If you have some slop to play in and hills to climb while towing/pulling something, the 4wd will work much better. I agree with Elkhound basically. I'd say a FIL would be number one on my wish list for a tractor and 1A would be 4x4. It makes a lot of tasks much easier around the farmstead, at least it has for me.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I live by 2wd tractors....... my 3rd one might just revisit FWA if it has 120hp+  Everyting else is out matched by a tracked skidsteer


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Hmmm....wonder if you could take a Ford 3600 and pull that 20hp Kubota backards....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have used many types of tractors alot JD4440 (big dang tractor) to a JD770,internationals and more.one thing about a front endlaoder.if you use it to move the largest round bales and tractor is a 2wd the weight will lift rear end jsut enough to keep it from getting good traction and this will cause you problems feeding hay on any kind of slope.one JD that as about a 70hp was a real pain..it would spin on spit with a bale on front.my former employer finally got tired of it and traded it i for a cabed JD 4x4 wih loader at about 85hp.it dont spin no matter load or slope.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i ahve worked a ford 4600 alot in 2wd.watch this video notice it doesnt take anything to amek it spin dispite it haveing a snow blower(for weight) on rear tires.my family and i had 3 trassctors out at once pushing snow a jd770(23hp) cub cadet(30hp) and a ford 4600 and the 2 small 4x4 could and always did run circles around the 2wd ford.it if had been a 4x4 then it would be a differnt story.

video says it all...

[youtube]Ejvcy38z3LA[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if you really wanna see a tractor go get a set of chains with the circled rings in the center....it will go where ya dont wanna ride....lol

theya re like the ones used on skidders in the woods.

http://www.tirechain.com/skidder-chain.htm


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a JD 950 2 WD would give anything to have a smaller compact 4WD, easier to get around in and that extra set of pullers on the front add a lot to the capabilities of the unit........I also drive the big boys occasionally like JD 9400 articulating ...500HP....and the more drive wheels the better the tractor...


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

As the others said, it dependsâ¦.

Iâve got a Kubota L4400 (45HP) thatâs 4WD and has a loader and R4 tires. Normal chores I hardly use the 4WD, but when using the front loader, plowing, and disking I use 4WD. I also sometimes engage when mowing around our pond and hit wet areas. I do get much better traction in 2WD when I take my bucket off. 

Chuck


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I can find a place to plant anything . Have found 4x4 is the only way to go plus that loader is handy.:hobbyhors


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

elkhound 

Put a 55 gallon barrel filled with concrete on the rear lift arms of the 4600 and things will improve. 

Four wheel drive in nice until you get a load in tow behind the tractor and the tractor is too light to get any traction.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have two tractors one is a MF 150 and the other one is a MF1530 4 wheel drive with a front end loader. I use the 150 for tilling mowing and such but the 1530 can do much more and they are the same HP. I have some trouble with the 150 spinning on loose or wet ground but the 1530 will not spin.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

We are looking right now for a new(to us) tractor.

We either want a 30-ish hp 4wd tractor or a 50hp 2wd.

Want a loader,a real loader that actually works(the loader on our MF wouldn't dump,it had been 'repaired' by someone to where it could dump).

Looking at a JD 1050 4wd with loader-was asking $10,000,with no prompting beyond Mrs oz asking how much less can you take he dropped it to $8000.

Leaning towards getting something 4wd and smaller at this point.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Matthew Lindsay said:


> For the sake of argument let's say an older 2wd 30 to 40 hp Ford or Massey vs a used 4wd 20-25 hp Kubota or Yanmar (which seem to be in about the same price range). Which would you pick, and why/


The Kubota. It is very nice to have 4wd in uneven terrain. I also love having the front end loader. A most wonderful implement. Ford (whatever they call them these days), JD and Massey all have comparable 4wd tractors to the Kubota. They are also foreign made machines.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Chuck R. said:


> As the others said, it dependsâ¦.
> 
> Iâve got a Kubota L4400 (45HP) thatâs 4WD and has a loader and R4 tires. Normal chores I hardly use the 4WD, but when using the front loader, plowing, and disking I use 4WD. I also sometimes engage when mowing around our pond and hit wet areas. I do get much better traction in 2WD when I take my bucket off.
> 
> Chuck


Bet your tires aren't filled with liquid for weight.


----------



## Climber (Apr 9, 2010)

I vote for 4wd and loader as well. I have a Kubota L3200 and am amazed at what this little tractor can do. You MUST get a loader! I was out looking for a "deal" and almost did not get the loader but my dad talked me into it. Best investment I have ever made for our farm.
I really like the compact size. It allows me to mow around my orchard and other trees easily and get in to tight spaces to move dirt.

ALso, don't rule out a new tractor. Sales are slow and they are willing to make a deal. I got a new tractor cheaper than I could find a used one with 300-500 hours.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I too have a small compact diesel 4WD Kubota with a loader and an old (but bigger) AC 2WD and the Kubota does most of the work. I differ from most people though in that I prefer a geared tractor over the hydrostatic trans, to me its a little more robust for a smaller tractor and I just like having the range (plus its what I am used to).

Our small farm has some hills and it gets muddy so 4WD for me is a must and if your not used to tractors 4wd has a lot less tendency to pull over backwards on you. It really doesnt take much to pull the front wheels of my AC off the ground and I am very careful using it.

I hire out with my Kubota and have found a niche' doing smaller work for retired or semi retired farmers and other land owners who have 10 acres or less and need a smaller frame to plow and till a garden, brush hog, clear brush, fence etc and the little Kubota just gets it done in those smaller and more confined areas. I have the loader, brush hog, box blade, seed spreader, single bottom plow, and a tiller with filled tires.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had the opportunity to spend some time on a small 4WD New Holland with a loader. A TC 35 or something like that.
It has the hydrostatic trans and I suppose some folks might call it handy.
I didn't care for it one bit. As a loader tractor it was too light for most of the work that needed done. The cruise control quit when you stepped on a brake to make a tight turn so you had to juggle the hydro pedal and the brake pedal.
The wheelbase was short and very uncomfortable when using it out in the field to rake or haybine at a decent speed and the seating was uncomfortable. The main shaft to the tranny spit a bearing at less than 4000 hours.
If all you want to do is pick up a few piles of horse manure and drag around a finish mower for your 5 acre lawn I _might_ recommend a small tractor like that but over all I would go with something around 50 horse that is older, gear driven, and heavy enough to get something done 2 or 4 wd wouldn't matter to me much at all. I do prefer less mechanical stuff to go wrong though.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a Kubota 50 hsp. 2 wheel drive & wish so many times i had gotton a 4 wheel drive instead...My neighbor has a 30 hsp 4 wheel drive & it will run circles around my 2 wheel drive...

So my vote is 4 wheel if given choice/money wise...


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got a 51 JD M 2 WD i'd trade for a 4 WD of equal size w/bucket .
Its been a great tractor but have some wooded terrain thats better suited for 4WD.
Comes w land and snow plow, tow behind disc and spring tooth harrows, loaded tires all around, chains.

Here she is dressed up for winter work.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

I started out with a 81' Ford 2700 but after a couple years I decided I needed a front end loader. I bought a Kubota L3400 with a loader which I love. If I would have to give either one of them up though good bye Kubota. The Kubota isn't half the tractor the Ford is and the Ford is easier to work on.

"O"


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

am1too said:


> Bet your tires aren't filled with liquid for weight.


Youâre correct! Iâve thought about filling them, but I donât have that many steep areas and âso far, so goodâ with the 4WD.

For mowing and using the loader the HST (Hydrostat) transmission is awesome. As for getting a loader, Iâd get one, there are more uses than meets the eye, and it makes everything easier and often a one man job. If you get a loader, try to get the quick detach bucket, because you can then use skid steer attachments like pallet forks and blades. For instance after buying a tractor with a loader, I wonât deer hunt without one! No more dragging; hang then from the bucket to dress, then use the loader to hang them in the barn.










Chuck


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Chuck R. said:


> Youâre correct! Iâve thought about filling them, but I donât have that many steep areas and âso far, so goodâ with the 4WD.
> 
> For mowing and using the loader the HST (Hydrostat) transmission is awesome. As for getting a loader, Iâd get one, there are more uses than meets the eye, and it makes everything easier and often a one man job. If you get a loader, try to get the quick detach bucket, because you can then use skid steer attachments like pallet forks and blades. For instance after buying a tractor with a loader, I wonât deer hunt without one! No more dragging; hang then from the bucket to dress, then use the loader to hang them in the barn.
> 
> ...


 Yup, just to second this, as I have aged and with recurring back problems I really dont think I could maintain my place like I do without the FEL. I use mine in all four seasons and it is used in the garden, hauling hay, when I cut wood, when I hunt, hauls building supplies, maintains our roads, and I use it to lift things and keep them at a height I can easily access things....like when I am siding or painting my house etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a 50 hp massey with 4 wd and a detachable backhoe and front end loader and i also have a golden jubilee tractor they both have a place on the farm but if I could only have one it would have to be a 4wd


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Chuck R. said:


> Youâre correct! Iâve thought about filling them, but I donât have that many steep areas and âso far, so goodâ with the 4WD.
> 
> For mowing and using the loader the HST (Hydrostat) transmission is awesome. As for getting a loader, Iâd get one, there are more uses than meets the eye, and it makes everything easier and often a one man job. If you get a loader, try to get the quick detach bucket, because you can then use skid steer attachments like pallet forks and blades. For instance after buying a tractor with a loader, I wonât deer hunt without one! No more dragging; hang then from the bucket to dress, then use the loader to hang them in the barn.
> 
> ...


If I replace my tractor it will have the quick detach feature the bucket. I even push trees with mine.


A 100 pound deer gets real heavy if you have far to go.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Chuck R. said:


> Youâre correct! Iâve thought about filling them, but I donât have that many steep areas and âso far, so goodâ with the 4WD.
> 
> For mowing and using the loader the HST (Hydrostat) transmission is awesome. As for getting a loader, Iâd get one, there are more uses than meets the eye, and it makes everything easier and often a one man job. If you get a loader, try to get the quick detach bucket, because you can then use skid steer attachments like pallet forks and blades. For instance after buying a tractor with a loader, I wonât deer hunt without one! No more dragging; hang then from the bucket to dress, then use the loader to hang them in the barn.
> 
> ...


If I replace my tractor it will have the quick detach feature the bucket. I even push trees with mine.


A 100 pound deer gets real heavy if you have far to go. Nice buck BTW.


----------



## Strikefalcon (Aug 21, 2011)

i have a JD720D, Kubota L3130 4wd w/723 loader, Ag tires filled. I like the Kubota because the loader controls work way better than the older ones. its small and can snake around in the woods well. makes easy work of snow with a backblade and the loader. Plus it is easier to pull out the Bota with the JD than the other way around. On the other hand it is very therapeutic to spend an afternoon listening to the thunk-thunk of the johnnie-popper while doing field work.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

As others have said, it depends.

For my place (not necessarily your place), the smaller 4x4 tractor would work better. Lots of slopes, lots of squishy areas, many tight places to snake through.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I guess it depends on what you are going to use it for. I can tell you that my little Kubota (26 -27 HP) with 4WD and Loader is nice for small jobs. But it is not built for real tractor work. Not the way I have always used a tractor. The loader will life more than enough to lift the back end completely off the ground, in which case you are going nowhere. And it will not adequately pull my 3 point disc to cut my garden, lots of spinning even in 4WD. Now my 75 HP Deere will clear land, lift anything I want, and yes it does spin if I don't weight the rear with heavy bucket loads on an uphill slope. But it will pull anything I have hooked to it. Goes up and down my mountain side, and in my woods. Hook my 8 foot bush hog behind it and clear any thing the tractor will ride down. A heck of a lot more than the little Kubota. It is all in what you need or want to do. Weekend hobby farm work in maintained pastures. But it wont pull real farm equipment. In real tight woods, the Kubota will go where my JD will not. But the Kubota will not snake my hardwood logs where my JD will. I have had the JD, hwich is a 1973 German model for almost 20 years and I have only spent around $1500 on it during that time. It cost me about $10K just fully reworked with new tires, paint, and a brand new Bushhog loader. I could sell it for at least 12K today. The Kubota with a loader cost me 14K and will would need the plastic grill and front end and hood replaced where I tried to use it like a farm tractor. That is my experience. Hope it helps.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

We decided to put purchasing a tractor on hold,better we get a garden spot sorted out,a coop ready,and some fencing in.

Unless a bargain comes along...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I've used 4wd tractors and quite nice, at least bigger ones. But not economical to buy or repair unless you can depreciate them and write off expenses for buisiness. Have to be Daddy Warbucks to buy one just for homestead toy.

25hp tractor of any flavor isnt worth whole lot IMHO, but your mileage may vary.

Edit: Sorry, had a tab open with search results, mistook it for current threads and replied to this old thread.


----------

